

If it quacks like a RDBMS… - trustfundbaby
http://www.snailinaturtleneck.com/blog/2010/08/19/if-it-quacks-like-a-rdbms/#comment-70010056

======
kunley
The actual 900% argument is buried in the comments of a frustrated user who
said almost nothing about technical parameters of his experiment.

Please don't submit a title like that next time.

~~~
trustfundbaby
My apologies if I wasn't clear enough.

The comment (which is what I linked directly to) came from the writer of the
actual blog, who is one of the main developers for the Mongo DB PHP driver.
<http://www.snailinaturtleneck.com/blog/about/>

So I would take it with far more than a pinch of salt.

~~~
kunley
Yeah well somehow the link doesn't redirect to the actual comment so we see
just a blog entry; and now the 900% comment got rotated out from the entry
page.

Thank you, you seem to have corrected the title of your submission.

Still I'm not sure such thing is worth posting to HN at all. Little technical
value, just spreading the information that somebody is not satisfied with
something. This is what I call "emotion flush". Do we really care?

Please note I'm not attempting to bash specifically you but rather thinking of
improving general quality of HN links.

------
barrydahlberg
If you have the right job for the tool... these tradeoffs should make a lot
sense.

~~~
trustfundbaby
Right ... but the rise of NoSql is predicated on the 'fact' that RDBMS's can't
perform near as well as NoSQL stores.

But it seems like the claim made on
[http://www.mikealrogers.com/2010/07/mongodb-performance-
dura...](http://www.mikealrogers.com/2010/07/mongodb-performance-durability/)
that with an in-memory version of Postgres "once you turn off the log and all
the durability it’s neck and neck with MongoDB write performance" ... might
not be so far off the mark.

~~~
rphlx
With equivalent OS interaction, and no JOINs/seeks, the RDBMS could actually
be faster, as there is no overhead of storing the name of every col in every
record.

I still like MongoDB though. During dev it's nice to not have to worry so much
about schema, run ALTER, etc.

~~~
trustfundbaby
touche

